# If you unsubscribe from Sirius XM, they might harass you.



## spradlig (Jul 25, 2012)

Sirius XM is a fairly inexpensive satellite radio service, which includes over a hundred stations, three of them for classical music. Many people listen to it in their cars. I used to subscribe. I thought their programming was quite good. I unsubscribed months ago because I got an I-Phone and discovered Pandora, which is not as good but much cheaper, and I have a free vpr.net app on my I-Phone that works maybe half the time, which plays the best music of all (I give VPR a little money every year voluntarily).

Sirius XM mails me bills regularly stating that my account is "past due" and demanding money, although I unsubscribed months ago. I have read complaints from other people in the same boat, reporting that they actually called them on the phone.

I am trying to determine if this harassment is illegal (it certainly should be), and whom to complain to (perhaps some government agency) if it is. Does anyone know the answer to either question?

To anyone considering subscribing to Sirius XM, please consider this a warning. Also note that you don't send them money, they withdraw it from your bank account, and the onus is on you to cancel if you decide to stop the service. I have heard that it can be difficult to cancel.

Disclosure: I have never worked for Sirius XM or any of its competitors, nor do I know anyone who has.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I unsubscribed to Sirius/XM some months ago without issue. They did pepper me with e-mails begging me to come back, offering special deals, etc. They even called once with even specialer deals! Hint: When you unsubscribe to something like that, you'll almost always receive a confirming e-mail. If you don't, it needs follow-up.


----------



## spradlig (Jul 25, 2012)

KenOC : thanks for the info. My spouse handled it - I'll ask my spouse if they sent an e-mail. They sent me an offer by snail-mail offering a ridiculously low rate if I resubscribed, but I simply don't want to deal with a company that has harassed me as they did.


----------

